# Snowy night



## MSnowy (Jan 17, 2019)

I've been studying and researching photographing wildlife after dark. Tonight I went out for the second time and as luck would have it I found a Snowy Owl. This is only the second Snowy I've seen this winter. Last winter by this time I had seen 15+.


----------



## D7K (Jan 18, 2019)

Nice! Can't choose a favourite between 1,3 and 5..


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 18, 2019)

All good for me............


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 18, 2019)

D7K said:


> Nice! Can't choose a favourite between 1,3 and 5..



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 18, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> All good for me............



Thanks


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 18, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> This is only the second Snowy I've seen this winter.



Well, that tells me this year is_ not_ the year I will see my first ever. I hope you and Zombiesniper see and share many! It really looks annoyed in the last ( my favorite of the group ).


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 18, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > This is only the second Snowy I've seen this winter.
> ...



Thanks. Keep looking  you never know. Yeah this one sat with me for a half hour wasn’t bothered in the least


----------



## pjaye (Jan 18, 2019)

As always, exceptional photo's.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 18, 2019)

pjaye said:


> As always, exceptional photo's.



Thanks


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 18, 2019)

Awesome shots!

Soooo..... how the heck did you do it? What did you light it with and how did you focus?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 18, 2019)

You should be really, really glad you're not a mouse!  He looks peeeeevvvvvvvvvved!  Excellent set.


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 18, 2019)

Love the contrast in these shots, beautiful work!


----------



## JonFZ300 (Jan 18, 2019)

Killer set. Love that last one especially. I'd love to hear about "how you do it" too!!


----------



## Philmar (Jan 19, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > This is only the second Snowy I've seen this winter.
> ...



None too happy...was he reading the fine print in the model release contract?


----------



## HavToNo (Jan 19, 2019)

All are great.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 19, 2019)

Philmar said:


> None too happy...was he reading the fine print in the model release contract?


Hopefully the owl never actuated the shutter...
Monkey selfie copyright dispute - Wikipedia


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 19, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Awesome shots!
> 
> Soooo..... how the heck did you do it? What did you light it with and how did you focus?



Thanks. 

 Ok here's my setup flash with a MagBeam Wildlife Kit and a flashlight to get focus.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 19, 2019)

tirediron said:


> You should be really, really glad you're not a mouse!  He looks peeeeevvvvvvvvvved!  Excellent set.



 Ha ha Thanks John


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 19, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> Killer set. Love that last one especially. I'd love to hear about "how you do it" too!!


 
Thanks. Flash with MagBeam Wildlife Kit and a flashlight to focus


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 19, 2019)

HavToNo said:


> All are great.



Thanks


----------



## baturn (Jan 20, 2019)

Very nicely done!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 20, 2019)

He looks seriously po’d in that last shot! Nice set.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 20, 2019)

baturn said:


> Very nicely done!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 20, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> He looks seriously po’d in that last shot! Nice set.



Thanks


----------



## PJM (Jan 21, 2019)

Super shots.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ImSoQuazy (Jan 25, 2019)

Just Lovely!  Was Flash involved in any of these?  Well Done!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jan 27, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shots!
> ...


Very nice images! Last one is my favorite. I already have the Magmod system for using their flash dome. It works really well and I like their system. It might be nice to add this to the bunch. How far away were you for these images?

I always worry about harming the owls night vision with a flash and then seeing them fly face first into a branch... I have no scientific basis for this concern other than knowing what happens to me when a flash goes off at night. I can never find any snowy owls around me but we have several great horned owls right nearby. Did your research shed any light on that? And pun fully intended, btw...


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 27, 2019)

ImSoQuazy said:


> Just Lovely!  Was Flash involved in any of these?  Well Done!





PJM said:


> Super shots.  Thanks for sharing.





Susan Smitha said:


> That's an adorable owl! you captured some great shots!



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 27, 2019)

crimbfighter said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > zulu42 said:
> ...



Thank you.  I was somewhere around 40ft from where it was. I did some research and couldn’t find a diffinative answer. I checked with Audubon, National Geographic and many owl websites.  Some say it could affect them and other say no issues with flash.None of them have scientific proof that it is harmful. Most of the Snowy owls I encounter are trapped and relocated away from Logan Airport in Boston. So I would say they see plenty of strobes out on the runways. From what I observed the owl had no reaction to the flash. While I was with it for 1/2 hours it was looking around just like I’ve observed during the day. When I moved on it was still sitting on  the post preening


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 27, 2019)

Your owl photos are much better examples of the flash kit than the photos on their website...imo... just saying.


----------

